#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-25
<fefa> bueeeeenso dias
<zeus> fefa: buenos dias!!!
<fefa> como va?
<zeus> aquipo trabajando
<fefa> como dia lunes:p
<zeus> haciendo una wea que el weon del pedro_ solicito XD
<fefa> ajajaja
<fefa> muy bien:p
<zeus> XD
<zeus> fefa: no y el pedro_ manda las gracias... y me reabre el ticket que ya abia cerrado XD
<fefa> jajajaja
<fabio> wena zeus, fefa, pedro_, tod@s
<fefa> hola fabio como va?
<fabio> fefa, bien gracias y tu?
<fefa> bieen aqui maqueteando:p
<zeus> fabio: hola guapeta como esta el chico mas sexy de curico ?
<fabio> grrrr
<zeus> fabio: que? dije alguna mentira ?
<fabio> acá la pega esta terrible, todo para todos esta saliendo mal
<fabio> zeus, es que si fueras de curicó, el más sexy serías tu...
<zeus> fabio: a obvio po pero nada que hacer
 * fabio en ubuntu-gay
<pedro_> zeus: te voy as eguirmandando gracias
<pedro_> zeus: cacha lo que te voy a enviar ahora
<arvaro> hola todos
<fabio> hola arvaro
<fefa> aqui afortunadamente no ha llegado el jefe a dar la lata jajaja asiq aun maqueteando tranquila
<kamusin> holas
<fefa> hola kamusin como va?
<kamusin> bien fefa gracias y tu :)
<fefa> bieen tb aqui
<kamusin> viviendo las proximas elecciones :P
<fefa> de concilio o de presi?
<kamusin> concilius
<fefa> aaahp:)
<c3959> tengo ingresada 4 postulaciones. y el concilio requiere 5 miembros
<c3959> y no soluciona el problema cuando falten postulaciones, como le hacemos?
<c3959> que los elegidos en la votacion designen al quinto?
<fefa> mmm nolose
<fefa> hasta cuando son las postulaicones
<fefa> '
<fefa> ?
<c3959> o forzamos a ubuntulo12 a ser del concilio? :-P
<c3959> fefa, ya se cerro el proceso de postulacion.
<fefa> yo iria por la opcion de q el concilio decida el quinto
<c3959> ok, luego lo deberiamos escriturar en la normas de votacion del concilio
<c3959> de hecho pasar de un borrador a un documento ya completo para este periodo
<fefa> sii estaria bueno
<c3959> ahora otra cosa, ya esta virtualemente decida la eleccion
<c3959> donde cada miembro puede votar por 5 candidatos, y tenemos los cuatro
<fefa> pero como 5 si son 4 pq votarian pro 5?
<arvaro> y tu c3959 no eras candidato tb?
<arvaro> seba, alvaro, fefa, pato, c3959
<arvaro> 5
<fefa> aaaah verdad po
<pedro_> si son 5 no tien sentido votar
<pedro_> asumen ellos a menos que alguien se oponga
<fefa> claro
<kamusin> no se puede bajar a menos miembros? 3 asi por ser
<fefa> ?
<c3959> kamusin: se podria modificar y evacuar un estatuto definitivo, pero para la siguiente gestion esa labor
<c3959> pedro_: pero no se dice nada asi, igual hay que seguir con las etapas :-D
<c3959> arvaro: no postule, no cumplia los requisitos siquiera xd
<arvaro> chuuu c3959 que te faltaba?
<pedro_> c3959: pero seria por decirlo poco chistoso haha
<c3959> arvaro, la wiki. nunca e tenido acceso y no tengo nada ahi :-D
<c3959> pedro_: ahahaha
<c3959> chistoso por que! cuenta el chiste, mi no entender...
<kamusin> bu
<fefa> ya son las 7?
<zeus> fefa: nop son recien las 16hrs falta ene para las 19hrs asi que no te animes XD
<zeus> fefa: y yo me voy a las 18hrs guichipirichi
<fefa> mm pero te vas a la u o no?
<fefa> yo esperare una hora mas pero para llegar a mi casita a descansar:)
<zeus> hahahahha XD
<zeus> fefa: co co co combo breaker!
<zeus> XD
<fefa> haduuuuken
<fefa> kajajajajaj
<fefa> XD
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-26
<fefa> buenos diaas
<pedro_> hola fefa
<pedro_> hola zeus
<pedro_> no responde nadie a la lista pos
<fefa> hola zeus
<fefa> hola pedro_ como va?
<pedro_> fefa: bien y tu
<zeus> kiubo
<zeus> hola pedro_
<zeus> holi fefa
<fabio_> wena fefa, pedro_, zeus
<fabio_> como les va minin@s
<fefa> bien pedro_ :)
<zeus> hola fabio_
<zeus> fabio_: aqui odiando medio enchuchado
<pedro_> hola fabio_
<pedro_> como esta 1 y 11
<fabio_> ¿?
<fabio_> 11?
<fabio_> zeus, que paso ?
<zeus> fabio_: gente culia del metro weon
<zeus> fabio_: odio a los weones que solo piensan en ellos mismos y cuando uno los pasa a llevar porque no se corrieron se sienten atacados
<arvaro> zeus cleta
<arvaro> ;)
<arvaro> llego mas tempranito a la casa y no me apretujan en el metro
<zeus> arvaro: necesito un candado y una ruta segura a la usach... la alameda es media pelua
<arvaro> un ulock cuesta como $20.000
<zeus> arvaro: no tengo plata ahora
<zeus> a fin de mes tendre
<zeus> arvaro: sigue existiendo el problema de la ruta segura :P
<arvaro> zeus pk a la usach?
<zeus> arvaro: estoy estudiando ahi
<arvaro> aaaah no sabia
<arvaro> ni idea de ruta a la usach wn, te apretujaran no mas
<arvaro> aaah ya se
<zeus> arvaro: por la alameda ando los fines de semana temprano
<zeus> pero aun asi no confio
<fabio_> zeus, camina...
<fabio_> el metro es un asco!
 * fabio_ agradecido de vivir fuera de santiago
<zeus> fabio_: desde la oficina a la usach es pegado 1hr caminando
<zeus> fabio_: y no siempre salgoa  las 18hrs y tengo clases a las 19hrs
<fabio_> hmmm...
<zeus> fabio_: a eso suma el peso de la mochilita :D
<zeus> fabio_: mi mochila d eestudiante
<fabio_> oye zeus y que estay estudiando?
<zeus> fabio_: ing en proxenismo
<zeus> XD
<zeus> fabio_: ing ejc inf
<fabio_> aaaaaaah....
<fabio_> y desde cuando?
<zeus> fabio_: este semestre
<fabio_> aaaaaaaah entonces tienes toda la paja molida
<fabio_> zeus, creo que estas condenado a vijar apretujado
<arvaro> zeus ve aqui  https://maps.google.cl/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=211943469925326822946.000443bc02170cf3fd5bd
<arvaro> zeus jaja  tienes ramos de mierda o no?
<zeus> arvaro: claro calculo I Algebra I Quimica I
<zeus> arvaro: shuper entrete! :D
<zeus> arvaro: la ciclo via es una mierda real mierda en la alameda :/
<arvaro> jajajaja quimica que paja
<zeus> arvaro: yup
<arvaro> y te mechoniaron???
<zeus> arvaro: claro yo voy a dejar que me mechoneen
<pedro_> el won shoro
<zeus> pedro_: los vespertinos no mechonean gil
<pedro_> zeus: deberiai ir a mechonear a las cauras de la mañana
<pedro_> longi
<zeus> heee
<zeus> pedro_: tu eres el caliente no yo
<pedro_> uuuuuuuyyyy
<pedro_> guardare ese comentario
<pedro_> nos cambiaron al zeus
<arvaro> heeem en la utem mechoniabamos a los de la noche igual
<arvaro> pa sacarles plata por lo menos
<arvaro> onda piola, un rapto o estafa
<arvaro> pedir plata por guias inexistentes
<arvaro> etc etc
<zeus> arvaro: bandolero
<caravena> Hola arvaro fabio_ fefa pedro_ zeus
<caravena> Buena tarde :)
<arvaro> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-27
<fefa> buenos dias
<pedro_> holis
<fabio> wena cabros
<fabio> vieron la foto del gari cantando el himno nacional?
<fabio> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/64390_560317794001718_1644487769_n.jpg
<fabio> zeus, ping!!!!!
<fefa> jajajajajaja
<zeus> fabio: miau!
<fabio> vamos a taquillar a puerto montt
<fabio> huy se equivoco el niño, el 11 de marzo paso
<fefa> yes quizas sea 11 de abril?
<fefa> auqnue el 11 de abril cae dia jueves :p
<fefa> y el 11 d marzo fué lunes
<fefa> ahi corrijio
<fefa> 11 de mayo
<zeus> danielgc: miau!
<fabio> hay que preguntar que "beneficios" tiene
<zeus> porque van a puerto montt y no me llevan con ustedes?
<zeus> ha?
<zeus> =(
<fabio> zeus, no han invitado a gnu
<danielgc> wena shoro zeus como estas
<danielgc> hola fabio, arvaro, fabio, fefa, pedro_ :)
<fefa> hola daniel como va?
<danielgc> fefa, bien gracias aca pasando la cruda en la pega :S y tu como estas?
<fefa> q bueeno yo aqui en mis ultimso días en esta agencia :p
<danielgc> fefa, te cambias de pega?
<fabio> hola danielgc
<zeus> danielgc: bien po y tu la ca~a?
<zeus> danielgc: se cambio hace rato po man andas atrasadisimo
<zeus> =)
<zeus> fefa: que rechucha te cambiaste otra vez de pega?
<zeus> fefa: a donde te vas ?
<danielgc> wena fabio como andamio?
<pedro_> cuchito cuchito cuchiiito
<pedro_> hola fabio danielgc
<danielgc> zeus, ufff terrible pero despues de un buen desayuno ya esta pasando :)
<danielgc> wena pedro_ como esta la cosa por esos lados?
<fefa> danielgc  zeus me fueron
<fefa> asi q si saben de algo me avisan
<danielgc> fefa voy a trabajr en consolidar el reporte annual de gnome por si te interesa participar :)
<fefa> dale quenecesitas q haga ahi?
<fefa> npc ahco mucho en q consiste
<zeus> danielgc: hahahaha ebrio!
<zeus> fefa: facil en decir que nos gastamos mas plata de la que teniamos XD
<fefa> aah muy bien jajaja
<fabio> wena danielgc, pedro_, viem hestoi
<fabio> traajando
<arvaro> hola danielgc
<arvaro> cauros danielgc fabio pedro_ zeus  alguien supo algo de las charlas de formacion que queria retomar felipe bezoain ??
<zeus> nada
<zeus> de nada
<fabio> hola arvaro...
<zeus> arvaro: para que me saludas po maricon ahora me olvidas todo por que la fefa esta en el canal >.<
<fefa> zeus a mi me saludo primero
<arvaro> zeus disimula
<fefa> en la mañana hace raaaaato
<fefa> jajajajaja
<zeus> arvaro: ups verdad que lo nuestro es secreto
<fabio> arvaro, none, que charlas hablo felipe?
<fefa> jajajajaja par de lesos
<fefa> yap voy a la farmacia
<danielgc> fefa hay que poner texto en un template que ya esta diseñado y consolidar  https://live.gnome.org/GnomeMarketing/AnnualReport/AnnualReport2012
<fefa> expresen su amor libremente en mi ausencia
<fabio> danielgc, esta el día gnome?
<danielgc> fabio yeap!
<danielgc> fabio lo cordino con Emily Gonyer para que se incluya el dia gnome
<zeus> tenemos dia gnome este a~o fuera del encuentro linux ?
<zeus> aaaa
<zeus> recien me enchufe
<zeus> XD
<fabio> zeus, me parece que esta incluido en el evento, eso fue la propuesta.
<fabio> pero tenemos problemas con la fundacion, todavia no devuelven las moneas
<zeus> grrrr
<zeus> :/
<danielgc> se fueron al monte jaja
<zeus> como siempre atrasados as usual
<zeus> grrr
<zeus> el evento culiao es el 11 de marzo o el 11 de abril o el 11 d emayo?
<zeus> cuando rechucha es ?
<zeus> XD
<pedro_> fabio: hay que wear al tobias
<fabio> yo webeo a la rossana que es la tesorera
<fabio> pa mi que hizo la transferencia mal, pero hay algo raro que no quieren soltar, en mi banco me dicen que nunca llego ningún deposito del banco de la fundación y menos con los numeros que me dio ella...
<fabio> aunque igual volvió hacer la transferencia... y estoy en espera de la confirmación de mi banco
<fabio> es un cacho esta cosa, por ser una transferencia de una fundación sin fin de lucro
<zeus> fabio: huuuy "mi banco" XD
<fabio> zeus, yep
<pedro_> fabio: que te manden la copia de la transferencia
<pedro_> con eso puedes alegar en el banco
<zeus> las transferencias internacionales son un real culo
<fabio> y depende de que tipo de transferencia es
<pedro_> fabio: pide la copia, siempre queda una desde el emisor
<pedro_> a mi me paso con canonical esa weaita las primeras veces
<pedro_> y tuve que ir al banco autorizar los pagos
<fabio> pedro_, ya la pedí, espero que la rosanna me devuelva el dato
<pedro_> el banco emisor lo debe tener
<fabio> lo vamos a ver...
<fefa> las horas pasanmu leeeeentoooooo:p
<zeus> lentaaaaaaaaaaaassssss
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-28
<fefa> bueen dia
<caravena> Hola buen día
<caravena> Suerte con el concilio. :) he leído algunos correos
<caravena> si no es que todos estos últimos en la lista de correo
<c3959> buen dia!
<caravena> Hola c3959
<caravena> Falta poco para la 13.04 :D
<c3959> caravena, hola!
<c3959> queda como un mes mas o meno, cierto?
<arvaro> c3959 hay q contactar a pedro para q habra lo de las votaciones el sabado y domingo
<arvaro> y nos de la url, yo no cacho como se hace eso
<fefa> este sabado?
<zeus> arvaro: los guachacas ?
<fefa> graaande jefecito "Los que PUEDAN y quieran, en ese orden , pueden comenzar su fin de semana largo a contar de las 15:00 hrs."
<zeus> fefa: osea te retiras a las 15hrs ?
<fefa> yes
<fefa> asi q ire a al almuerzo de despedida y de ahi a casita:)
<zeus> fefa: afortunada!! >.<
<fefa> viendolo del lado positivo sip
<c3959> arvaro es pedro el que maneja el medio para la votacion?
<arvaro> c3959 el es quien lo ha habilitado las ultimas veces
<arvaro> yo no tengo idea como se hace
<arvaro> toy hablando con el en wasap
<arvaro> c3959 me dice q parece q ahora estan usando esto
<luisalvarado> Buenas, estoy buscando por personas interesadas en participar en un evento relacionado a ubuntu el proximo mes, preferiblemente con experiencia en Ubuntu
<c3959> arvaro, a que te refieres con "estan usando esto", no alcance a mirar la manos lo que me mostraste XD
<c3959> el irc?
<arvaro> jajaja
<arvaro> no pegue el link
<arvaro> c3959 http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/civs/civs_create.html
<c3959> hahaha paso piola, le hecho un ojo
<arvaro> dale
<arvaro> segun cache creas no mas la encuesta y pones la lista de correos que pueden votar
<c3959> hmm... entonces seria bueno dejarlo para el finde sabado y domingo
<c3959> pero no es una lista de correo la que vota, hay que filtrar los mail de los miembros solamente
<arvaro> si po
<arvaro> me refiero que se pone una lista de correosss
<arvaro> los que pueden votar solamente
<c3959> aa oki
<c3959> entonces sigue dandole whatsapados al pedro_, y si necesita alguna ayuda que haga ping!
<c3959> (en todo caso la votacion es para mantener el espiritu democratico arriba, esta clara como el agua este proceso :-D)
<c3959> arvaro, fefa ^
<arvaro> jaja a si
<arvaro> pedro anda en el campo no creo que pueda crear el la encuesta
<c3959> arvaro, ya se arranco de stgo! yo huyo a la noche :-P
<c3959> entonces como se hace?
<c3959> no estara disponible este findesemana?
<arvaro> c3959 parece que no
<c3959> hmmm... voy a ver si puedo revisar como funciona el sistema de encuesta. sino un mensaje fijando nueva fecha el lunes y martes para votar
<c3959> porque se nos fue que la votacion era un findesemana largo
<c3959> arvaro ^
<arvaro> si po
<arvaro> cambio por fiestas religiosas
<arvaro> jajajaja
<c3959> ahaha
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-31
<vitorlobo> #software-livre // Si se puede llegar a conocer y sentirse libre y siempre será bienvenido
#ubuntu-cl 2014-03-30
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, me gustaria saber si se puede configurar el indicador de red , para poder ver además el porcentaje de señal de cada red
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, me gustaria saber si se puede configurar el indicador de red , para poder ver además el porcentaje de señal de cada red
<viperhoot> jotaxpe: al darle click no al indicador no te muestra de manera predeterminada el porcentaje ?
<jotaxpe> no no lo muestra, y ademas quiero verla en todos las redes, como ocurre en linux mint se puede?
<viperhoot> jotaxpe:
<viperhoot> acabo de encontrar algo que puede ayudarte
<viperhoot> pero es a nivel de línea de comandos
<viperhoot> te servirá
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> Este comando $ watch -n 1 "awk 'NR==3 {print \"WiFi Signal Strength = \" \$3 \"00 %\"}''' /proc/net/wireless"
<viperhoot> te va a mostrar en terminal la intencidad de la señal
<viperhoot> o usa este mejor, más corto: $ watch -n 1 cat /proc/net/wireless
<viperhoot> ;)
<jotaxpe> exelente, si me sirve, muchas gracias!
<viperhoot> ;)
<jotaxpe> no sabes de donde descargar  los iconos de ubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu-cl 2015-03-29
<ctncorp> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-cl 2016-03-29
<paginax> hi
#ubuntu-cl 2017-03-29
<fabio_> #gnome
